# Lilly took a tennis ball to the eye today -



## jessie girl

Hi - I know I haven't posted in a while, but you guys are a great source of info. so I am back asking questions again  

Today my hubby and the girls were out playing ball (jessie is almost 8 years and Lilly is 8 months) They were playing w/ a tennis ball and we still have some snow/ heavy ice left. Well Lilly has not yet mastered the sport and took a ball (tennis) on a bad bounce to her left eye. It is not huge (her eye) and hubby said it was not a direct shot - but none the less her eye is looking a little lazy. She is not pawing it and it is not tearing or anything crazy - her eyes are both reactive to light and she does not seem to have any vision issues. She is very alert and when she is running around crazy like she does you wouldn't even know anything is wrong by looking at it. But when she is walking around or taking a rest on the floor you can see that she has that eye shut more than the other. 

I've pretty much ruled out running her to the emergency vet tonight, I don't think it is that serious 

Is there some other things I should be looking for? Should be try a cold compress or warm? 

If things get worse tomorrow I will take her to our vet.

Could this be like a human trauma to the eye? You know like it is just some minor swelling and then things will be ok or could there be more to it? 

We gave her one buffered asprin to aleve some of the discomfort if she is having any. She is fine otherwise - typical 8 month old pup. 

Besides having to work on our ball skills over here does anyone have any suggestions or stories to share on their experiences?

Here is a pic of her and her eye - it is her left eye - it seems to bother her more in the light


----------



## dana

poor baby!hope she gets better soon!


----------



## daddysgirl

does her eye look red or have a pink discoloration? the reason i ask, is I know a dog can develop a Hyphema from being hit in the eye like a human can. Hope Lilly is feeling better soon.


----------



## Carraig

I would take her in and get her checked. I was working with my male in the field one time when he came out of it squinting like that. He had scratched the surface of the eye and it ulcerated. We ended up giving him meds every three hours around the clock for a week.

Something like an eye can be hurt so easily. And if the swelling was just related to a muscle beside the eye or something, she would not be photosensitive.


----------



## jessie girl

Nope no red or discoloration - just some swelling and she definately does not like the light in it. 

thanks though, 

Penny


----------



## daddysgirl

i would call a vet and ask if they think you should bring her in, since her eye is swolllen and she is sensitive to light.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

If she'll let you, hold a bag of peas or an ice pack ( wrapped in a dish towel ) on it for a bit. It will help with the swelling. Then in the am, I'd get her to the vet just to make sure she hasn't scratched her eye itself. Please keep us posted....


----------



## jcasks

Poor baby...I don't have much advice other than if it gets worse take her to the vet..... Please let us know how she does.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I would also try some ice on her eye, poor baby, hope she's ok


----------



## Katiesmommy

I would just watch the eye for now. It just might be sore/irrated. Just like people animals have built in mechanisms to help repair non major injuries. I hope everything turns out ok and please keep us updated.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I personally would watch her for 24 hours. If not better, I'd go to the vet.

Of course, I'm *not* a vet, nor do I play one on television...

Hope all is well with your baby!

-Stephanie


----------



## jcasks

JessieGirl is Lilly's eye any better this morning?


----------



## baileygrinch

I was checking in for a morning update, too! Hope Lilly is better!


----------



## bwoz

Aww, she looks so sweet. My friend's Lab actually had the same thing happen this week. He did take him in to the vet and ended up having to give him drops. Hope Lilly is feeling better.


----------



## jessie girl

Sorry the kids are off school today and I from work so I was trying to catch up on 3 months of house work  

But yes Lilly's eye is all better this morning! You would never know by looking at her that she was hit by a ball. The swelling is gone, her eye is clear and it is no longer sensitive to any light! 

So thanks for all the advice last night and I think we will be skipping the vet today - She is due to go in late next week for a check up (spring) and we will make sure we let him know then what happened. If it does get any worse or we see a change we will take her in before then. 

Hopefully she will pick up on the ball game soon  We have never had two ball dogs before - so this is something we have to learn as well! Our Jake was never a ball dog - only Jessie so there was never any competition for the ball, now that Lilly is here she and Jess go head to head for the ball, it is a challenge!

Thanks again ,
Penny


----------



## Bheem

How many days it took to heel compeletely


----------



## mylissyk

Bheem said:


> How many days it took to heel compeletely


This thread is from 2008, so I don't if the OP would still be on the board or see your question. However, her comments say by the day after the ball hit her eye she was back to normal.


----------

